# Help! I can’t see Super Priority Service for Set M



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi All, 
My visa is expiring on 8th of March 2021 and I’m unable to see super priority service for in my application. I know they are now resumed but just wanted to check whether this is normal and should I keep on checking/refreshing the page?
Thanks 
G


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Super priority service is only back for certain visa categories (work and student visas, and settlement applications ONLY for these routes). SET(M) isn't eligible. You can only use the standard service.






Get a faster decision on your visa or settlement application


Getting a faster decision on a visa or settlement application; priority service, super priority service; waiting times; how to check if you're eligible




www.gov.uk





...Or the VIP service for a mere £9100


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> Super priority service is only back for certain visa categories (work and student visas, and settlement applications ONLY for these routes). SET(M) isn't eligible. You can only use the standard service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. 

Was this service available previously for SET M during this covid? I did check somewhere and it was showing SET M as an eligible route. Anyways, I am definitely not paying £9k :/

One last thing, do you think it's worth waiting for few more days and keep on checking if there is any change in the service for SET M route?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It hasn't been available for family visas/settlement applications since about April or May of last year. There's really no point in waiting in hopes that super priority will return. Seeing as how there is a backlog with people still waiting since last spring, it wouldn't be even remotely fair to offer a super priority service now.


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> It hasn't been available for family visas/settlement applications since about April or May of last year. There's really no point in waiting in hopes that super priority will return. Seeing as how there is a backlog with people still waiting since last spring, it wouldn't be even remotely fair to offer a super priority service now.


 I agree with your above comment. I was aware that this service was not live since last year. I will move on and will submit via the postal application. Positive note, that I will save £1000, however, need to wait for few months to get the decision which is frustrating. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I had my SET(M) in 9 weeks (December), it's not that bad. The only reason you would need a decision immediately is to be able to travel, which we can't do right now anyway.


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> I had my SET(M) in 9 weeks (December), it's not that bad. The only reason you would need a decision immediately is to be able to travel, which we can't do right now anyway.


I was looking to travel in the back end of April that's why was rushing. Also, I would need to apply for my British passport straightway afterwards. Lots of things are happening this year for me.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Good luck, I hope it's a quick decision. British citizenship applications are taking a very long time mostly due to councils not being able to accommodate the ceremony.


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks mate. I will start new thread about document checklist and would appreciate your feedback there


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

I finally managed to get premium biometric appointment for 4th March because visa is expiring on 8th. I couldn’t find any appointment dates throughout the country.
Should I request my HR to write letter of employment again because previous one is dated 4th feb?

Also, is it worth submitting the documents now so that they don’t get outdated or shall I wait for a week?

I just want to make sure UKI get enough time to review and process my documents prior to the appointment. 

I have also read about IDP app for biometrics. Is that for everyone or for selected applications only?

Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

IDV app is no longer used (since mid- September last year)

If you booked an appointment at a "premium service centre" then all you're paying for is a location with a nice lounge. You can't book premium service on the application because it still isn't available for family routes (see link below). If it were available, you would have been given the option to choose a faster service at the end of the online application - Before you create an account on the UKVCAS portal.






Get a faster decision on your visa or settlement application


Getting a faster decision on a visa or settlement application; priority service, super priority service; waiting times; how to check if you're eligible




www.gov.uk


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

I couldn’t find any other appointments that’s why end up getting premium lounge one for 4th March.

Can I ask whether it’s worth uploading documents today or wait for few days? I know once submit I can’t edit these docs.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

They aren't finalised until you attend your biometric appointment, so you have plenty of time to upload them. No need to rush


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> They aren't finalised until you attend your biometric appointment, so you have plenty of time to upload them. No need to rush


 Thanks for the reply Clever octopus..


----------



## SimplyYours1 (Mar 24, 2021)

Hello All, the above discussion has been extremely helpful; 

I have just submitted a SET M application this morning and it is only the Standard Service which is available. The Super-Priority is still not available. 

Also, the Biometrics appointment I have received is for the 20th April, 

I have not yet uploaded the documents and intend to do them in the next couple of days; I am hoping this will not be an issue... 

Thanks


----------



## Lina.brazilian (Apr 27, 2021)

I actually have my Super Priority Visa Appt at UKVCA tomorrow. Applying for a settlement via SET(M) and the super priority service was an option available when I finalised the online application on the 31st March 2021. The Gkv UK website says that costumers applying for Indefinite Leave to Remain can use the service


clever-octopus said:


> Super priority service is only back for certain visa categories (work and student visas, and settlement applications ONLY for these routes). SET(M) isn't eligible. You can only use the standard service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Check the date of this post. The original poster applied 2 months ago when super priority was not available. It has only recently been reinstated.



Lina.brazilian said:


> I actually have my Super Priority Visa Appt at UKVCA tomorrow. Applying for a settlement via SET(M) and the super priority service was an option available when I finalised the online application on the 31st March 2021. The Gkv UK website says that costumers applying for Indefinite Leave to Remain can use the service


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey goodluck and lucky you! I’ve submitted online application in mid feb and done biometric on 4th of March. Unfortunately, super priority was suspended during that time. I would I’ve paid for the super priority with closed eyes! 
I’m still waiting for the response..


----------



## Lina.brazilian (Apr 27, 2021)

Argh, the waiting is not fun! Best of luck to you and fingers crossed you can have a quick positive answer soon 


gagmix said:


> Hey goodluck and lucky you! I’ve submitted online application in mid feb and done biometric on 4th of March. Unfortunately, super priority was suspended during that time. I would I’ve paid for the super priority with closed eyes!
> I’m still waiting for the response..


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

Lina.brazilian said:


> Argh, the waiting is not fun! Best of luck to you and fingers crossed you can have a quick positive answer soon


Thank you and best of luck for your appointment. I think they are going to let you next day or after 5 days..


----------



## gagmix (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi All,

I’m still waiting to hear from UKBA regarding my ILR application SET M which was submitted on 15th Feb.

I just got the offer for a new role which I’m looking to start as a contractor via limited company. My current salary is way over the requirement and the new salary is also much more higher.

I’ve been told that for family application,UKBA only consider the job requirement at the time of the application. I can change the job afterwards. Is that correct?

kind regards
G


----------



## Azraa (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I just paid for standard service today and there was no option of the priority service although mine is set (M), i'm confused as some people are saying it has been reinstated? If it has I'm confused as to why it did not appear as an option on my application. Any ideas?

Many thanks
Azraa


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

Azraa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just paid for standard service today and there was no option of the priority service although mine is set (M), i'm confused as some people are saying it has been reinstated? If it has I'm confused as to why it did not appear as an option on my application. Any ideas?
> 
> ...


You should have asked the question before paying instead of the other way around. It is available but there is only a limited number available per day. Applying at 9am exactly would more than likely have shown it as an option on the payment screen


----------



## BethBEL (9 mo ago)

flammable999 said:


> You should have asked the question before paying instead of the other way around. It is available but there is only a limited number available per day. Applying at 9am exactly would more than likely have shown it as an option on the payment screen





flammable999 said:


> You should have asked the question before paying instead of the other way around. It is available but there is only a limited number available per day. Applying at 9am exactly would more than likely have shown it as an option on the payment screen


Is this true? I really hope so. Will be logging in at 9am every morning til super priority comes up as an option. Can't find this info anywhere!


----------



## BethBEL (9 mo ago)

Lina.brazilian said:


> I actually have my Super Priority Visa Appt at UKVCA tomorrow. Applying for a settlement via SET(M) and the super priority service was an option available when I finalised the online application on the 31st March 2021. The Gkv UK website says that costumers applying for Indefinite Leave to Remain can use the service


Im currently applying to my ILR and am desperately searching for answers as Im going to need a decision back ASAP and was very much hoping to select the super priority service. I have compeleted my online application and am now at the payment screen however the only option to select seems to be the standard option. 

Can you remember the process? did you select standard and then were given the option to add on the extra 800 for the super priority at a later stage??


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

BethBEL said:


> Is this true? I really hope so. Will be logging in at 9am every morning til super priority comes up as an option. Can't find this info anywhere!


That post is very old and advice is now outdated 

Best chance is now 1am exactly.


----------



## OddLion (Jan 9, 2017)

flammable999 said:


> That post is very old and advice is now outdated
> 
> Best chance is now 1am exactly.


Hi Flammable,
Is this 1am based on recent experience? I will be applying for my ILR in a couple months and am trying to figure out what my options will be (I need to travel for family reasons). I wonder why it's 1am and not midnight...
Thanks!


----------



## RCH1 (8 mo ago)

I am having this problem at the moment. Any advise from those who managed to avail Super Priority Service?


----------



## Godwin.B (Jun 27, 2016)

flammable999 said:


> That post is very old and advice is now outdated
> 
> Best chance is now 1am exactly.


Hi Flammable, Thank you for this information. Will try it at 1am tonight..


----------



## Godwin.B (Jun 27, 2016)

Godwin.B said:


> Hi Flammable, Thank you for this information. Will try it at 1am tonight..


Hi Everyone, I refreshed my application at *exactly 1am* this morning and the super priority option came up. I paid immediately!😀
Thank you Flammable for the very useful hint about the time. Very accurate.


----------



## Godwin.B (Jun 27, 2016)

Godwin.B said:


> Hi Everyone, I refreshed my application at *exactly 1am* this morning and the super priority option came up. I paid immediately!😀
> Thank you Flammable for the very useful hint about the time. Very accurate.


UKVCAS appointment booked - earliest possible is 28th June @ 08:00.


----------



## Godwin.B (Jun 27, 2016)

RCH1 said:


> I am having this problem at the moment. Any advise from those who managed to avail Super Priority Service?


I refreshed my application at *exactly 01:00* this morning and I got the super priority. You can try this too. Good luck.


----------



## aysima1225 (7 mo ago)

Unfortunately, I didn't know this and just submitted my application as standard service. Is there any way to upgrade and accelerate the processes?


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

aysima1225 said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't know this and just submitted my application as standard service. Is there any way to upgrade and accelerate the processes?


You cannot upgrade your current application. If you have not attended your biometrics appointment yet, then you can cancel current application and put through another one and choose priority option. However, it may be 6 to 8 weeks until you get refund for your original application.


----------



## aysima1225 (7 mo ago)

flammable999 said:


> You cannot upgrade your current application. If you have not attended your biometrics appointment yet, then you can cancel current application and put through another one and choose priority option. However, it may be 6 to 8 weeks until you get refund for your original application.


 Thanks, I will do that. Just a quick one, When start date of 10 years is calculated? First visa issue date or first entrance date?


----------



## aysima1225 (7 mo ago)

Just filled a form to cancel my old application, filled a new application (real pain), waiting for 01.00 AM, all fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## aysima1225 (7 mo ago)

Refreshed while on payment page at 01.00AM and got super priority options. Many thanks flammable999


----------



## ngill7 (7 mo ago)

Hi, I am applying for ILR on the Set-M (5 year route) and can't see the option for the super-priority service, only see the standard option. 
So based on this forum's advice, I should check back at 1am and there should be an option to select super priority service? I hope it's true, I will update back on here either way for everyone's benefit.


----------



## aysima1225 (7 mo ago)

ngill7 said:


> Hi, I am applying for ILR on the Set-M (5 year route) and can't see the option for the super-priority service, only see the standard option.
> So based on this forum's advice, I should check back at 1am and there should be an option to select super priority service? I hope it's true, I will update back on here either way for everyone's benefit.


it worked in my case. Just keep eye on digital clock on your phone. Refresh the payment page immediately as soon as you see 01.00. It sells out very quickly. I hope it will work. However, you might not find biometrics appointment anytime soon. I found standard free one 12 miles away on 12 July. Good luck.


----------



## ngill7 (7 mo ago)

aysima1225 said:


> it worked in my case. Just keep eye on digital clock on your phone. Refresh the payment page immediately as soon as you see 01.00. It sells out very quickly. I hope it will work. However, you might not find biometrics appointment anytime soon. I found standard free one 12 miles away on 12 July. Good luck.


Thank you, really appreciate the response. I have never looked forward to 1 am like I do today .
Late biometric appointments are a pain but still so much better than waiting 2 months more for a decision. These VISA matters and related uncertainty drives me crazy, each day reduced is like a month.


----------



## ngill7 (7 mo ago)

This forum is a lifesaver, the option to pay for the Super priority application appeared at exactly 1am, thank you so much


----------



## Godwin.B (Jun 27, 2016)

Godwin.B said:


> UKVCAS appointment booked - earliest possible is 28th June @ 08:00.


29/07/2022 - Application for ILR was successful. BRP card was delivered about 5 days after. Now in the process of completing application for naturalization. 
Good luck to those waiting for decisions. It's been great sharing and learning on this forum.


----------



## ngill7 (7 mo ago)

Godwin.B said:


> 29/07/2022 - Application for ILR was successful. BRP card was delivered about 5 days after. Now in the process of completing application for naturalization. Good luck to those waiting for decisions. It's been great sharing and learning on this forum.


 Hi Godwin, same for me. I was wondering if there is a priority application for Naturalisation or not?


----------



## Godwin.B (Jun 27, 2016)

ngill7 said:


> Hi Godwin, same for me. I was wondering if there is a priority application for Naturalisation or not?


Hi ngill7, I don't think there is priority application for Naturalisation as far as I can see on the Gov website.


----------



## ngill7 (7 mo ago)

Godwin.B said:


> Hi ngill7, I don't think there is priority application for Naturalisation as far as I can see on the Gov website.


Cool thanks, I felt the same. Anyways, not necessary as well.
Thanks to everyone on this blog for helping me find a priority application, took so much unnecessary stress out of my life.


----------



## aysima1225 (7 mo ago)

I gave my biometrics yesterday morning (super priority) and expecting decision email yesterday or today. Unfortunately nothing so far. Shall I worry about this?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Most people are not seeing a 24 hour decision for super priority anymore. Just based on what I've seen recently it's probably going to be 2-5 working days. If it goes more than a couple of days you may get a refund for the super priority fee


----------



## aysima1225 (7 mo ago)

clever-octopus said:


> Most people are not seeing a 24 hour decision for super priority anymore. Just based on what I've seen recently it's probably going to be 2-5 working days. If it goes more than a couple of days you may get a refund for the super priority fee


I really hope so. I don't mind if decision is made couple of days later. However, I wish they had sent a sentence long notification as people are waiting in front of the computer for complex letter or decision. It's really stressful.


----------



## tselby (6 mo ago)

I also applied for ILR with super priority - ID appointment on Weds 13th. Today (14th) I just got a holding email from UKVI saying they have 'processed' my application but it will take longer to come to a decision 'this is because your application raises exceptionally complex issues' - there's nothing complex about it and after a bit of googling this is clearly a holding message due to delays at their end.

Furthermore it states that because they have 'processed' my application within the timeframe of the super priority service (which costs £900 more) that i will not be eligible for a refund, despite giving me no assurances of when I might receive a decision.

Has anyone had any similar experiences?


----------



## aysima1225 (7 mo ago)

clever-octopus said:


> Most people are not seeing a 24 hour decision for super priority anymore. Just based on what I've seen recently it's probably going to be 2-5 working days. If it goes more than a couple of days you may get a refund for the super priority fee


Thanks a lot, today is fourth day and no communication at all.


----------



## tselby (6 mo ago)

aysima1225 said:


> Thanks a lot, today is fourth day and no communication at all.


Have you had any progress yet? I still have not had anything since the delaying email was sent.


----------



## aysima1225 (7 mo ago)

Update: I have received an email from BRP courier delivery servise on 15th July at 16.00, saying "Your biometric card is due to be delivered to your living address within the next 48 hours." I hope you will hear back soon and wish you the same outcome.


----------



## maryesvanidze7 (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone! i have found this chat today and i really need your help -advices! i have ro apply for Sett M application in couple of days, i have just filled it out and left it so i can submit in couple of days! i was told that super priority was available on this application but there is not option for that and i am so so worried as i have to travel back home for my dads surgery in septembe ! can anyone give me advice or tell me why there is no super priority option woth the application fees? 🥺🥺


----------



## aysima1225 (7 mo ago)

maryesvanidze7 said:


> Hi everyone! i have found this chat today and i really need your help -advices! i have ro apply for Sett M application in couple of days, i have just filled it out and left it so i can submit in couple of days! i was told that super priority was available on this application but there is not option for that and i am so so worried as i have to travel back home for my dads surgery in septembe ! can anyone give me advice or tell me why there is no super priority option woth the application fees? 🥺🥺


Refresh payment page exactly at 01.00AM.


----------



## maryesvanidze7 (6 mo ago)

aysima1225 said:


> Refresh payment page exactly at 01.00AM.


 oh i ll do it today thank you so much🙏


----------



## VICSMART1998 (5 mo ago)

I want to apply using the super-priority, looking for a date for in the later part of this month, I will be refreshing around 1 am (currently, at the payment page). Still, my question is, is there an appointment for like in 3 weeks, because that's when my 28 days application eligibility falls?


----------



## aysima1225 (7 mo ago)

28 days before application submitted, not appointment itself as I know


----------



## VICSMART1998 (5 mo ago)

aysima1225 said:


> 28 days before application submitted, not appointment itself as I know


Thanks for your reply. I have always thought you haven't submitted the application to homeoffice until you do your biometrics?. I could be wrong and this could have cost me my money.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

VICSMART1998 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have always thought you haven't submitted the application to homeoffice until you do your biometrics?. I could be wrong and this could have cost me my money.


The date of submission is the date you press submit on your application - not date of biometrics. The 28 day rule is from the date of submission.


----------



## aysima1225 (7 mo ago)

According to the TLSContact webpage Priority Visa appointments for visitor visas are being released each week at the same time. Does anyone know which day of the week and what time? It is really urgent and important.


----------



## VICSMART1998 (5 mo ago)

Crawford said:


> The date of submission is the date you press submit on your application - not date of biometrics. The 28 day rule is from the date of submission.


Thank you! This piece of info might have just saved me thousands of pounds because I was ill-bent on paying this week.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

aysima1225 said:


> According to the TLSContact webpage Priority Visa appointments for visitor visas are being released each week at the same time. Does anyone know which day of the week and what time? It is really urgent and important.


Doesn't anything these agencies publish depend on where you make your application from? So can't you find out from the pages you are looking at when and if Priority is available for your application.


----------



## marco.idiart (5 mo ago)

Does anyone knows if the 1am strategy still works? I tried today and it didn't work. I applying for PBS Dependent extension and need to do it as fast as I can.


----------



## VICSMART1998 (5 mo ago)

Can someone please tell me how the below question needs to be answered in the application form?
ARE YOU A DIRECTOR OF A COMPANY?
I am a director and when I answered Yes, it assumed I want to use the company for my financial requirement, but I already filled in permanent employment that has met my financial request. Should I answer NO to this question?

Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

VICSMART1998 said:


> Can someone please tell me how the below question needs to be answered in the application form?
> ARE YOU A DIRECTOR OF A COMPANY?
> I am a director and when I answered Yes, it assumed I want to use the company for my financial requirement, but I already filled in permanent employment that has met my financial request. Should I answer NO to this question?
> 
> Thanks


Answer NO


----------



## VICSMART1998 (5 mo ago)

Crawford said:


> Answer NO


Thanks for responding.


----------



## VICSMART1998 (5 mo ago)

marco.idiart said:


> Does anyone knows if the 1am strategy still works? I tried today and it didn't work. I applying for PBS Dependent extension and need to do it as fast as I can.


I think the 1am only applies to SET(M) applications, as I have just booked early thismorning.


----------



## VICSMART1998 (5 mo ago)

VICSMART1998 said:


> Thanks for responding.


Hi Crawford. Since I am a director of a company but not using it for the financial requirement, do I write a cover letter on why I answered NO? The question is a bit confusing, sorry if I am bugging. My appointment is booked for Tuesday and I need to know what I need to upload before that Tuesday.

Cheers.


----------



## VICSMART1998 (5 mo ago)

Crawford said:


> Answer NO


Hi Crawford. Since I am a director of a company but not using it for the financial requirement, do I write a cover letter on why I answered NO? The question is a bit confusing, sorry if I am bugging. My appointment is booked for Tuesday and I need to know what I need to upload before that Tuesday.

Cheers.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

VICSMART1998 said:


> Hi Crawford. Since I am a director of a company but not using it for the financial requirement, do I write a cover letter on why I answered NO? The question is a bit confusing, sorry if I am bugging. My appointment is booked for Tuesday and I need to know what I need to upload before that Tuesday.
> 
> Cheers.



No you don't ...


----------



## VICSMART1998 (5 mo ago)

Crawford said:


> No you don't ...


Thanks.


----------



## dpr (3 mo ago)

Has anyone had recent success obtaining the Super / Priority Service for ILR? I am logging in at 1am for weeks now with no luck. Set O.


----------



## emu77 (Mar 3, 2017)

dpr said:


> Has anyone had recent success obtaining the Super / Priority Service for ILR? I am logging in at 1am for weeks now with no luck. Set O.


I was able to get super priority for my ILR appointment on Monday but I was Set M so don’t know if that makes a difference. People have mentioned applying in the early hours (12-1am) to get a super priority appointment but I applied at 5pm on a Sunday and was able to get one.


----------



## dpr (3 mo ago)

emu77 said:


> I was able to get super priority for my ILR appointment on Monday but I was Set M so don’t know if that makes a difference. People have mentioned applying in the early hours (12-1am) to get a super priority appointment but I applied at 5pm on a Sunday and was able to get one.


Thanks for letting me know. Seems I just need to keep trying.

Has anyone had recent luck with Set O and what time did they refresh the page?


----------



## ILR_ (9 d ago)

Hi, I've just applied ILR standard service hoping to be able to add priority service later on. No luck and I read our posts here so hoping to cancel my application. I found this page to cancel: Return of documents

Is that how people cancelled their application? I just do not want to make another stupid mistake. Many thanks.


----------

